# Crate training problem



## vsavka (Mar 3, 2008)

I got a 11week old golden, his name is Marcus and had him for about 3 weeks now. I just started crating him 2 days ago. He still does not seem to like it. I put him in his crate for the night, he cries for a little and goes to sleep. The second i leave he wakes up and starts barking and crying non-stop. 

My march break is over and i need to head to the uni everyday for 3-4hrs and would like to crate him, but not sure how well he will handle it. I feel bad for my boy crying constantly and barking. 

Did everyone else experience this problem? how much longer will this take for him to get used to it? I have all his toys and blankets in the crate and he still refuses to go in it. I do give him treats everytime he goes in, and in the morning when i get him out.
Here's a picture of my boy


----------



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

*I don't have any advice sorry. But your lil man is just so adorable. *


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

It just takes a few weeks for them to get used to it. Fergus used to bark and wail so loudly that I would go hide in the other room just to escape. Just don't reward him by taking him out when he's pitching a fit. Try crating for different lengths of time (5 min., 15 min, 1 hour, working your way up). I'm not sure I would reward him when you let him out. In fact, I found that if I didn't make a fuss when I opened the door, it went better. You might also consider feeding him in there, even if he's only there for as long as it takes to eat his meal. He'll grow to associate it with happy thoughts.

P.S. - welcome to both of you! He's a doll...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Honestly, it would have been best had you started the crate training from day one. This is really more for future reference, because what's done is done and you'll be able to get through this. From now on, you have to make his crate the happiest place in the world. Feed all meals in there. Play little games where you toss a treat in and he goes to get it. You can do the same with his toys. During these games he should have free roam in and out of the crate (as in don't toss the treat/toy in there to trick him and lock him in... the point of this is to associate the crate with fun things). Don't use the crate as punishment, and never put him in there in an angry state of mind. When you put him in the crate for the night or when you're leaving, it has to be very no nonsense. Pick him up, put him in, close the door. You can tell him he's good (keep it *short *"Good boy") and give a treat if you like. I wouldn't necessarily overload him with toys in there (you don't want him to feel too cramped), but I always picked one or 2 of Jersey's favorites to put in with him. I also tended to rotate them over time to keep things interesting. Once you put him in the crate, you have to practice some tough love. Don't take him out of the crate when he's crying (unless you honestly believe that he is trying to tell you he needs to relieve himself). Once he figures out it isn't getting him anywhere the crying will decrease, and over a relatively short time he won't throw a fit at all. I would suggest leaving the room immediately after putting him in, so that he doesn't get stirred up again when you leave. 

A couple of questions: How large is his crate? Is it wire or plastic? 

The crate should be large enough for him to stand, turn around, and lie down comfortably... but not much bigger than that. If you've bought a crate for him to "grow into" I would suggest finding some way to partition it off. Otherwise you are going to have problems with him relieving himself in the crate. If it is a wire crate, sometimes placing a blanket over it (blocking the 3 long sides, leaving the door area clear for him to look out... and let air in) can make it feel more like a den and help him settle down. Hope that helps to get you started!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

Start out easy with his food being in there with the door open for him to go in and out. Add an extra treat and "good kennel" for whenever he goes in on his own. 

After a few days, encourage him to "kennel" with a treat. Once he goes in on his own, close the door behind him. A chew toy like a kong with a good treat inside will keep him occupied for quite a while inside the crate. Then gradually work up the time he spends inside.

Don't reward whining by letting him out (unless you can tell he has to eliminate). 

The crate should always be a positive place for him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good advice so far so I dont have any but just wanted to welcome you and tell you what a cutie you have. I love his name also.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

A couple ideas....when we first brought Samson home, we put the crate where he could see us... This seemed to help. 

Another idea that I've seen others suggest is covering the crate. I don't know personally how good that works, but I've heard of others doing it.

By the way, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Good advice from Rick, covering the crate works!


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

It took Bogart about a week when I put him in his crate at night not to cry. When I was home he didn't go in his crate very much he also didn't like that he was in his crate and I was in another part of the house away from him (understandable) he wanted to be where the action was.
Then I started to leave him in his crate home alone, he cried for a while then seddled down. He leaarned pretty fast that when I wasn't home and he was in his crate there was no action going on and he slept. You can take him for a walk before leaving so he is a little tired out or put a stuffed kong toy into his crate so he is busy for a while. Bogart got to like his crate after the the first period of time. He knew that crate meant cookie and he is such a chowhound that he came running and into his crate. Never use the crate as punishment but be upbeat about it. Bogart isn't in a crate anymore( has the run of the house) for the last 1.5 at least but I have a soft crate for shows and he still remembers his training and goes right in when I tell him" crate". Be patient he'll get used to it.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Marcus is just a doll. All the info so far on crate training is very complete, I just wanted to say good luck!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

good luck with the crate training..... welcome to the forum! you're pup is adorable!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So, how are things going? Hopefully by now you're seeing some signs of improvement!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## vsavka (Mar 3, 2008)

sorry havent been on for a while, but now everytime he's tired he seems to be going in his crate. i've closed him in once for a lil over an hour, he cried for about 5 min and then fell asleep. i try to feed him and give cookies in his crate, but once he gets it, he leaves and eats outside. haven't tried to cover the crate yet but will soon.

here are some more pictures of my boy.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Aww... he's a handsome little guy!! 5 minutes sounds better than what you were going through when you first wrote, so that's encouraging!! He may grab the treat and run out with it, but he's still seeing that good things appear in the crate and perhaps he'll eventually not feel the need to run out. And it's a GREAT sign that he's going towards the crate on his own!!! Keep up the good work... and don't forget to enjoy that sweet little boy!! Good luck!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Marcus is so cute!

The crate training will come. Mine love their crates. Just be consistant. Never let him out when he is barking and crying. If you need to let him out, and he's barking and crying....wait for a brief break in his acting up and then hurry and praise him while you let him out.

In no time you will be able to give the command, "Crate" and he will happily run right in to it.

My 13 year old and my 11 month old don't need a crate any more, but they both get into my 7 month olds crate regularly. They just like it in there. LOL


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

What a darling! Hopefully he will catch on soon that the crate is "his place." Next time you might be able to try closing the door behind him and giving him some extra treats through the crate. Having his regular food dish in there might help, too.


----------



## vsavka (Mar 3, 2008)

woooo i finally am able to tell him crate and he goes in, what a fast learner, thanks everyone


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sounds like you have a smart boy and glad he has gotten it. WAY TO GO MARCUS!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

WTG big boy, they do learn quick. He is so cute


----------

